# my chi ate a piece of an onion



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

my female chi who is just over a year old got ahold of a small piece of onion yesterday and ate it...I read that onions are toxic to dogs but in large amounts...well marley is only 2.3lbs and Im worried this small piece may affect her! She hasnt vommitted or had any diarrhea and has eaten this morning and pee'd and poo'd on her walk this morning but Im still worried as I read it can take a few days to affect them. Any input on this? or suggestions?


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

also i took her for a walk today and she seemed good but she seems a bit lazy and tired today...im worried


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

hope she is ok  , if it ever happens again try putting a big pinch of salt right in the back of her mouth , it will make her throw up what ever she swolled


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope she is going to be ok. If she should greatly change her behaviour, I would immediately go to an emergency vet. But I hope thats not necessary! 



sugarbaby said:


> hope she is ok  , if it ever happens again try putting a big pinch of salt right in the back of her mouth , it will make her throw up what ever she swolled


wow I didn't know that. And that really works? Did you have to do it before?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Rocky said:


> wow I didn't know that. And that really works? Did you have to do it before?


It does work, yes. You can also use a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide instead of the salt. I would always consult with an your vet first though before inducing vomiting.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Really interesting, didnt know that. And yes of course, I think when you do something like that, you should always ask your vet for advice. But just for an emergency, it can be of great help!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I feel sure that if it's been 24 hrs or more and she's showing no symptoms, she's probably fine. Of course there are so many variables... dogs weight, exact amount eaten... But if you are really concerned, call your vet.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine have snarfed up onions before with no ill effect. If she isn't showing sign of illness she's likely fine, especially having been 24hrs.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

hope your dog is ok


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and well wishes! Marley is doing fine and am so relieved and happy! It's scary to think that eating something could make them so sick so thankfully she is doing fine  :hello1:


----------

